# Missing on Loan-Fell pony-West Sussex



## MHOL (17 March 2011)

PM us for more info of names if you have  genuine information please, all in confidence


----------



## Mrs Claus (17 March 2011)

I really hope Ruby can be found again it must be really upset for her owners right now

can i ask where Izzy was recovered from sorry if i m not supposed to


----------



## MHOL (17 March 2011)

Will PM you


----------



## Cuffey (17 March 2011)

MHOL
If the owner still has the passport please could you ask
Any white hairs or muzzle markings?
Distinguishing whorls or scars
Microchip?

Thanks


----------



## MHOL (17 March 2011)

No White hairs at all, 13.2hh. Will find out about whorls,


----------



## Cuffey (20 March 2011)

A bit more info on Ruby who may (???) have been re-passported by Pet ID as Shadow
I found this passport--quite disgraceful that Fell is declared but an ID only passport issued

Equine Details - SHADOW    
Date of Birth  
Gender Female  
Colour Black  
Height 135cm  
Breed FELL  
Submitted by Pet-ID Equine 
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)  
Birth Country Not supplied by PIO     


Ruby is 13.1 hh, her registered name is Mowcop Ruby, she has no white.
She has a whorl in centre of forehead at upper eye level,
A crest whorl at right hand side of neck,
Whorl upper fore arm right hand side
Whorl at mid chest level left hand side.

She is by, Dene Don 6756C and out of Dot of Mowcop. DOB 1997

She is very easy going, but no brakes


----------



## Mrs Claus (20 March 2011)

just wondered have have you heard anything more yet?


----------



## Lexie81 (3 April 2011)

did she go out on loan within west sussex?? what area?


----------



## Cuffey (3 April 2011)

Lexie81

MHOL posted a bit more info on a different thread which may help--I dont know the area

'' Information wanted-Black Fell Mare
Information needed on the second fell mare (Ruby), missing on loan from West Sussex, we so need to complete this sad tale and find and return this second mare to her rightful owner and reunite her with Izzy the fell mare located and returned last month. The second fell mare may like the first mare have been sold by Tina Tighe from Spinningwood Stables, West Sussex and may also have a second passport issued by Julia Greenhall/Martin through Pet-ID around 2007? Please help us find Ruby, her owner is desperate for the pair to be reunited at home. Any information in confidence to 07794453911 or missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com''


----------



## Lexie81 (4 April 2011)

Thanks, thought i recognised her but not so sure now, sorry.

Good luck in your search hope you are soon reunited with her.


----------



## Cuffey (4 April 2011)

Lexie81 said:



			Thanks, thought i recognised her but not so sure now, sorry.

Good luck in your search hope you are soon reunited with her.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Lexie81

Please contact MHOL, it would be better to eliminate your possible than miss a chance to get Ruby home to her owner


----------



## MHOL (4 April 2011)

Lexie81 said:



			Thanks, thought i recognised her but not so sure now, sorry.

Good luck in your search hope you are soon reunited with her.
		
Click to expand...

Please contact us, its better to rule this pony out, Rubys owner is desperate to find her.


----------

